# Dark Brown amano shrimp?



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I hate to say it, but that looks like a wild-type neocaridina to me. Do the rest of them have the characteristic red/brown dots along the sides that amanos usually do? Mine get brown, but never that brown, and they all have brownish dots on their sides.


----------



## Rinfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Yukiharu said:


> I hate to say it, but that looks like a wild-type neocaridina to me. Do the rest of them have the characteristic red/brown dots along the sides that amanos usually do? Mine get brown, but never that brown, and they all have brownish dots on their sides.


The rest do seem to have the classic amano markings! In my online order, I received 11 shrimp instead of the 10 I ordered...so I wonder if he is indeed another variety they let hitch a ride. =)

I haven't seen him since, but i'll be sure to check him out again in comparison to the variety you mentioned. the picture looks like it is very likely though.

I'm glad it is potentially another species and not a very stressed out shrimp!


----------



## monk1boy (Sep 20, 2014)

Do you have a side picture? My Amano changes color from red to blue and back to their normal color.I think it's pretty cool. I think food affects their color.


----------

